# Would you use this in a Stihl?



## infinitymike (Aug 25, 2013)

Was going to by a gallon of Stihl Woodcutters bar and chain oil at the Ace True Value which is an authorized Stihl dealer.
Its $30+tax for a gallon.
I can by this and it would be like getting 2 gallons for free.
Shipping is $9
http://goosegear.com/770305-bar-and-chain-oil-by-the-case-1-gal-bottles

Also, What about the 2 cycle oil, it $3 for one bottle to make one gallon.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 25, 2013)

No I would not pay $30/gallon for bar oil  I buy poulan at Walmart or supertec. Or what's o. Sale at TSC.  

As to oil for gas I just buy husqvarna semi syn oil at Lowes for like $6 for a bottle that makes 6 gallons or so. It also has a fuel stabilizer in it. I have use. This stuff when its a year old no issues. But I go through about 5 gallons a year now so it does not sit as long anymore.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 25, 2013)

Not to get too deep into an oil war here, but you can use any good bar oil in a Stihl (or any brand saw, pro or non-pro). Just use a clean virgin oil with a tackifier, or an organic oil. Used oils are to be avoided. I buy a local brand bar oil made for chainsaws with a red dye added, and it is $10 a gallon. I have also used Husky and Poulan bar oil (same company), Stihl, and other brands. Wal-Mart oil tends to be variable and too thin. Here they do not sell winter grade bar oil, but that can be a problem in your area when temps get below freezing. I leave the saws and oil inside overnight before cutting in the winter, and too cold/thick an oil has never been a problem for me.

2-cycle premix oil is another debate, but I use 100% synthetic JASO FC/FD rated oil that is made for air cooled 2-stroke engines. It smokes a lot less than dyno based or blended dyno/synthetic oil, and does not gunk up your engine. Do not use marine grade TWC oils, as they are made for water cooled engines. Also avoid hybrid oils that claim to work for both water and air cooled engines, and non-graded and generic cheapie oils. I mix it at about 45:1 (another item for debate, but I like a tad more ring seal with more oil for more low end lube and a tad more ring compression). The oil I use also has a dye in it so you know the gas has oil added (to help avoid straight gassing a saw).


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 25, 2013)

Even though I've been a framing contractor for 25 years, I only had cheap homeowner chainsaws that when I brought out to the site to cut some stupid big structural beam, they would fall apart.
So 2 years ago right before I got hooked on burning wood as well as cutting and splitting my own, I had a house to frame on the water on piles.
Hence the need for a new saw'
Then I found this site and got hooked.
So I said thats it, I'm buying a professional saw and will treat it like gold. I swore that I would only use Sthil products! 
I have a MS311. 


I will say that in the two years I have bought 3 gallons of bar oil and a bunch of the gas mix from that store
But it finally clicked like do I really need to drop that kinda  coin. 

So thats why I'm here asking for help.
Thanks for the 2 quick responses.
And I am definetly NOT looking to make this a oil war.
I save all my wars for the boiler room


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 25, 2013)

That case of 4 gallons is still over $16/bottle delivered to your door. Around here, the good price is under $10/gallon. Buy whatever is on sale. That's TSC or Poulan for me. I'd use canola oil before paying $16/gallon.

Buy inexpensive bar oil and put your money towards a good synthetic 2-cycle oil designed for air cooled engines. If you use an oil brand that makes good chainsaws and keep it fresh, you'll have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

I buy generic B/C oil at the local surplus store.....it has a tack additive and I've never ever had a problem with it.  Costs 11 clams a gallon.

then lots of other guys on both this site and AS use canola oil with no problems whatsoever.  And that stuff is cheaper yet.  I've wanted to try it out but keep forgetting to have my wife pick up a big bottle of it at Sams club.....


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 25, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Was going to by a gallon of Stihl Woodcutters bar and chain oil at the Ace True Value which is an authorized Stihl dealer.
> Its $30+tax for a gallon.
> I can by this and it would be like getting 2 gallons for free.
> Shipping is $9
> ...


 
I'm using a generic bar and chain oil from Menards. I think it was $8 a gallon.  I can't justify buying Stihl bar oil.  I use their good 2 stroke oil though.  It's not that much a year.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I buy generic B/C oil at the local surplus store.....it has a tack additive and I've never ever had a problem with it. Costs 11 clams a gallon.
> 
> then lots of other guys on both this site and AS use canola oil with no problems whatsoever. And that stuff is cheaper yet. I've wanted to try it out but keep forgetting to have my wife pick up a big bottle of it at Sams club.....


 
I would experiment with one of your cheaper saws.  My wife makes old fashioned lye soap.  We have a stock pile of oils and stuff at home.  I'd stick with that $11 stuff for your expensive saws.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 25, 2013)

Edited for clarity: You can also use a synthetic premix oil made for motorcycles. I use Elf motorcycle oil myself. I was using Mobil one synthetic, but they stopped selling it in the US.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 25, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> You can also use an oil made for motorcycles. I use Elf motorcycle oil myself. I was using Mobil one synthetic, but they stopped selling it in the US.


 
Is that any cheaper though?  Some of the generic bar oil is under $10 like what I bought.


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 25, 2013)

firecracker_77 said:


> Is that any cheaper though? Some of the generic bar oil is under $10 like what I bought.


 
That is for the premix oil, not the bar oil. I edited my post for clarity, as we are talking about the two type of chainsaw oil here.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Aug 25, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> That is for the premix oil, not the bar oil.


 
I see


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 25, 2013)

Not a huge CS guy like some here. I wait for B&C oil to go on sale at TSC. I've got 3 gallons that I got for something like $8/gallon. I also have some Canola oil that worked well. I'd like to get some winter weight soon.
I generally use the Husky 2 stroke oil from TSC too. I've had the 455 R for 6.5 years w/o any problems.
I also run 45:1, instead of 50:1. Smokes a bit when it's cold, but runs very strong (for a 455R).


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 25, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Was going to by a gallon of Stihl Woodcutters bar and chain oil at the Ace True Value which is an authorized Stihl dealer.
> Its $30+tax for a gallon.
> I can by this and it would be like getting 2 gallons for free.
> Shipping is $9
> ...


I've been running Wesson Canola Oil for bar oil in all of my Stihl saws, seems to work fine, this will be my third year running Canola  Oil in the saws.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 25, 2013)

TSC here just ran a sale on bar oil. $7 a gallon.  You could've swore they were getting into the tree business by the number of looks of the parking lot.  Log trucks, chip trucks, bucket trucks, they were all there. 

Best price I have seen around here in years.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 25, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't think there are any TSC stores on long Island.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 25, 2013)

Infinitymike, I don't know where on LI you are, but Walmart has Poulan B&C oil for $7.97 right now. Good tackifiers in that green bottle.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 25, 2013)

I always use. Poulan from Walmart. Till this last bottle I bought last fall at TSC for $8 as well. Usually I just get it at Walmart.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 25, 2013)

TSC bar oil here, except for the 7-8 gallons of Husky oil I bought before the switch to Jonsered. I have used canola, but don't care for the hard packed mess of sawdust I get in the saw. I would never pay $30/gallon for bar oil.

Poulan synthetic two stroke oil from wally world has been fine for me for years, except for the 24 bottles of Husky premix I bought before the switch to Jonsered. Two or three more gallons of gas, and I'll be into that high dollar stuff.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Aug 25, 2013)

One gallon of husqvarna bar oil at lowes is 11.00 bucks.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I buy generic B/C oil at the local surplus store.....it has a tack additive and I've never ever had a problem with it. Costs 11 clams a gallon.
> 
> then lots of other guys on both this site and AS use canola oil with no problems whatsoever. And that stuff is cheaper yet. I've wanted to try it out but keep forgetting to have my wife pick up a big bottle of it at Sams club.....


 
Good to know. Think I may be buying this generic at Wallyworld for $8 a gallon next time I need B/C oil,
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Tech-Bar-and-Chain-Oil-1-Gallon/16795133#ProductDetail


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Good to know. Think I may be buying this generic at Wallyworld for $8 a gallon next time I need B/C oil,
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Tech-Bar-and-Chain-Oil-1-Gallon/16795133#ProductDetail


 
I'm thinking that would be as good as any, Elder!  They have that at my local Wallyworld too....and as much as I hate to shop there, for that price I will probably be going and getting a couple gallons myself......


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 25, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Good to know. Think I may be buying this generic at Wallyworld for $8 a gallon next time I need B/C oil,
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Tech-Bar-and-Chain-Oil-1-Gallon/16795133#ProductDetail



Pretty thin stuff. I'll buy it in the winter, sometimes. It does, however, have a pretty sticky tackifier in it.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 25, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Not a huge CS guy like some here. I wait for B&C oil to go on sale at TSC. I've got 3 gallons that I got for something like $8/gallon. I also have some Canola oil that worked well. I'd like to get some winter weight soon.
> I generally use the Husky 2 stroke oil from TSC too. I've had the 455 R for 6.5 years w/o any problems.
> I also run 45:1, instead of 50:1. Smokes a bit when it's cold, but runs very strong (for a 455R).


I run my mix rich too, PD.  HEy, it smokes a little more (but that helps keep the skeeters at bay), and I know it's getting plenty of bottom and top end lube.....

I'll bet I'm running closer to 40:1 mix......


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 25, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Infinitymike, I don't know where on LI you are, but Walmart has Poulan B&C oil for $7.97 right now. Good tackifiers in that green bottle.


I'm in Northport. Theres a Walmart close by.


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 25, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Unfortunately I don't think there are any TSC stores on long Island.


Do they deliver?


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone ever switch to a different bar and chain/ 2 stroke oil and had a melt down? Before I joined this site I used wally world brand 2 stroke oil (in everything, including atvs ran balls out for years) and used motor oil on bars for 25+ years without a problem. Now you guys have me paranoid so I'm buying different product$, but have a feeling I'm waisting my $.


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 25, 2013)

Menards have on sale for bar oil one gallon for $4.75 something.


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2013)

Menards just started to carry this:
Home » Tools & Hardware » Outdoor Power Equipment » Chainsaws​ 


​
Click image for a larger view.Hover to zoom in.​*FVP Bar & Chain Oil*

*Model Number: *75106  |  *Menards® SKU:* 2615971

*Sale Price: $4.99 *each
Everyday Low Price: $6.99​*You Save: $2.00*​ 
*Sale Price Good Through 09-02-2013*​ 

Add to Wish List | 
Add to Compare | 
Printer Friendly
​Share​*Online Availability
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​*Ship to Home* 
Available for shipment in approximately 9 days.​ 

*Pickup at Store*​*Quantity * 
* Must be ordered in increments of 6​*Add to Cart*​*Store Availability
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​In-Stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at 
Purchase In-Store to get this product immediately. 
Check Another Store​​​ 

*Product Description

*
FVP Bar & Chain Oil optimizes your saw's cutting performance by reducing heat and friction. Our premium blend of base stocks and tackifier additives reduces high speed throw-off. Extends the life of bar, chain and sprockets.


Reduces heat and friction
Prevents rust
Stays fluid in winter temperatures
Extend life of bar, chain and sprockets
Premium base stock and tackifier additives reduce high speed throw-off
Brand may vary
Made in the U.S.A.

*Dimensions:* 1 Gallon
*Ship Dim:* 11.75 x 7.5 x 4.0
*Shipping Weight:* 7.6 lbs


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 25, 2013)

Lance said:


> Menards just started to carry this:
> 
> Home » Tools & Hardware » Outdoor Power Equipment » Chainsaws​
> 
> ...


 

Yup that one! I bought 4 of them.


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2013)

Have not tried it yet, does it seem to do the job?


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 25, 2013)

Lance said:


> Have not tried it yet, does it seem to do the job?


 
Last Friday I cut 5 black ash trees down, it seem work well, dont have any issue.


----------



## Lance (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds good, guess I'll pick up a few gallons.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 25, 2013)

No Menards west of Wyoming. Seems like they are all in one part of the country according to this map
http://www.menards.com/main/storeLocator.html


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 25, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> No Menards west of Wyoming. Seems like they are all in one part of the country according to this map
> http://www.menards.com/main/storeLocator.html


 
You can always mail order from Menards.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 25, 2013)

I run every thing g at 40:1. My outboards weed eaters,  hedge clippers and weed eaters.


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 25, 2013)

When Menards have sale for bar oil and pre mix gas, I usually buy several and stock it up.


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 26, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> Do they deliver?


 
TSC does ship orders, but the B&C oil seems to be "in store only."


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 26, 2013)

I just added 4 gal. to my Menards online shopping cart and the website automatically jumps the qty. to 6 gal at checkout.

No Menards in my area, so the total including shipping and processing ends up being $7.99/gallon (6 ordered) to my zip code.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 26, 2013)

TP the add that was posted here said you had to order in quantity of 6.


----------



## gmule (Aug 26, 2013)

I also run the Wal-Mart bar oil. For the fuel mix I use Bel-Ray si-7 full synthetic in all of my two stroke engines. I even run it in my Yamaha 490 instead of the expensive Yamalube. That way I only need one can of mix for everything. Plus it smells good.


----------



## MNtrees (Aug 26, 2013)

I noticed Menards mail order sell in bulk probably use same box for shipping? Today I bought other 4 gallons, want to order more pre mix gas (50|1), they said can send direct to my place from factory however must order in bulk (6 bottles).


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 26, 2013)

Has anyone opened that Menards B & C oil to see how thick it is? Good deal if it's decent oil. I'm a Stihl guy, & run their syn 2 stroke oil, but $ 30.00 per gal for bar oil. Not a chance. A C


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 26, 2013)

Mobil 1 for my car does not even run me that for 5 quarts


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 26, 2013)

MNtrees said:


> I noticed Menards mail order sell in bulk probably use same box for shipping? Today I bought other 4 gallons, want to order more pre mix gas (50|1), they said can send direct to my place from factory however must order in bulk (6 bottles).


 
6 bottles of B/C oil shipped to LI is $50.62 thats $ 8.43/gal

Alot better than $30


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 26, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> 6 bottles of B/C oil shipped to LI is $50.62 thats $ 8.43/gal....


 
If I had to have bar oil delivered, I wouldn't complain at that price.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 26, 2013)

Heck that's a good price delivered.  I had to drive 30 mins one way, but I was going there for something else anyway, to get it for 8$


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 29, 2013)

Well this is what I did. I bought this bar and chain oil at Home Depot for $11
And I stuck with the Sthil oil. 6 bottles that make  5 gallons each for $46. That works out to $1.54 a gallon. 
I did buy the Echo mix which works out to $1.33 but then realized its not synthetic so i will return it. and for .20 more gallon I'll go with the good stuff. 

Remember I'm on Long Island were inflation is probably the highest in the country.


----------

